
Broken Promises: The Housing Market in San Francisco (And Ten Ideas to Fix It) - zt
https://medium.com/@ztownsend/broken-promises-the-housing-market-in-san-francisco-and-ten-ideas-to-fix-it-8e9d43328fb9#.xl266hj2u
======
minimaxir
Don't submit the same article on different domains.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11398188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11398188)

